# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Bruce Lee sucks!!

## Alfamale

Im soo tired of people that thinks that Bruce Lee would have even a slight chans againt a top ranked MMA fighter whit MMA rules or a top ranked Muay thai fighter whit thai rules. You must understand that Bruce Lee was an actor and not a God whit hands like knives or what ever. And if hes system (Jet kun do) is so great why hasent their been a top fighter whit that background in all these years? I have seen all hes movies and the guys he playfight against is also actors (mostly) and they also suxs, big time.
And please understand that weight does matter and ive seen morons that say it dosent and that big guys has bad stamina and so on....Ofcourse a small guy has easier to get great stamina but if you train 10-15 times/week as all top fighters do you get great stamina what ever weightclass you compete in. And by the way Bruce would be owned by guys in hes weight class also.
I im sure that all guys that have Bruce Lee as a winner in this imaginefight havent been competing in a higher level. Because if they had you would know that competetive fighting has evolved hugely in all these years and it still do.
So to all "belivers" of Bruce where a God stop fooling your self and start train seriously and quit looking at old kung-fu movies.

----------


## Monkeytown

Your problem is that you have seen too many kung fu movies and not enough of Lee's training or demonstration videos. Comparing him to fighters of today is stupid anyway, I don't know why anyone does it. That's like trying to compare Jack Johnson to Mike Tyson. They were in two different eras and its like comaring apples to oranges. Sounds like you have never studied JKD either so you are speaking of something you know nothing about. Just because a JKD guy has not been a so-called top fighter does not make the system inferior to something like BJJ or Muay Thai. I can tell you that on the street I would rather have JKD techniques than the other two (if I could only have one style). Of course the best fighter is a rounded fighter and I would include ground fighting as a must. There are many JKD techniques that have no place in the ring but are VERY effective on the street. If you investigate a little more you will find out that they include eye jabs and gouges, low kicks to the knee and groin and stop kicking. A little education goes a long way.

MT

----------


## yannick32

You need full contact, if you wanna be prepared to fight in the street or defend yourself without freezing like a rock when it happens you gotta get the feel of fighting.

A guy at my job does shotokan karate, he showed me is sparring competition and i was just stunned at what was going on.

You add 3 chances to hit the other guy then he add 3 chances to hit you, the winner moved on to the 2 point system sparring.

He wants me to train with him but i told him that i need more sparring, i did shotokan when i was 14 years old for a year won my first point system competition when i add done 4 classes, then the school closed and i add to go elsewhere, i tought that karate was karate and there i got involved in Kyo kushin which was full contact, did it for a year and a half and i was a very fit fighter add the feel of real fighting cause at 5 feet 10 and 142 pounds i was fighting guys well over 200 pounds.

Then i got into tae kwon do which was also full contact but with protection this time, for me coming off full contact karate and getting hit in the legs, chest, stomach and even punched and kick in the head, some students where rats LOL, tkd was easy for me.

I have no plan in competing in MMA nor in Kyo kushin when i return there but i do have plan to learn to defend myself.

Either it be JKD, Jiu Jitsu or any other type of martial art you gotta have contact, you gotta get hit and hit back to get the street fighting feeling, plus even Kyo kushin has evolved and now has ground techics.

Thats just me 2 cents, i still have a lot of respect for Bruce Lee, the guy is an icon and sadly he does not suck like this post says.

He did train very hard and is system is very good.

----------


## radar1234

> Im soo tired of people that thinks that Bruce Lee would have even a slight chans againt a top ranked MMA fighter whit MMA rules or a top ranked Muay thai fighter whit thai rules. You must understand that Bruce Lee was an actor and not a God whit hands like knives or what ever. And if hes system (Jet kun do) is so great why hasent their been a top fighter whit that background in all these years? I have seen all hes movies and the guys he playfight against is also actors (mostly) and they also suxs, big time.
> And please understand that weight does matter and ive seen morons that say it dosent and that big guys has bad stamina and so on....Ofcourse a small guy has easier to get great stamina but if you train 10-15 times/week as all top fighters do you get great stamina what ever weightclass you compete in. And by the way Bruce would be owned by guys in hes weight class also.
> I im sure that all guys that have Bruce Lee as a winner in this imaginefight havent been competing in a higher level. Because if they had you would know that competetive fighting has evolved hugely in all these years and it still do.
> So to all "belivers" of Bruce where a God stop fooling your self and start train seriously and quit looking at old kung-fu movies.


bruce lee was a legend in his own right. i dont disagree with that. but there is no way he could be successful in todays MMA fight game. even against the smaller fighters like Gomi or Pulver. all that "crane kickin" and "eagle clawin" and "death kickin" is all hollywood! lol. go to Rex- kwon- do if u want to fight like that lol!

i just cant stand people who compare fighters of yesteryears to todays fighters. fighting evolves all the time and will continue to do so. the truth is ,is that todays fighters in MMA are tough and skilled.

and again, how come u never see any tkd or karate in the MMA scene? because that sh*t is useless against a skilled ground and pound attack.

----------


## Mighty Joe

Bruce was 135lbs! Nuff said.......

MJ

----------


## radar1234

> Bruce was 135lbs! Nuff said.......
> 
> MJ


lol well said

----------


## yannick32

Forum magic once again, i dont have to pay for a comedic relief i got everything here.

Wandy got is way with ground and pounders, he even kicked one on the nose when he was going for a takedown.

You cant get into MMA today with only one art, it makes no sense at all for a kung fu, karate or tkd guy to go in there with an MMA fighter.

Even Royce Gracie add to get into striking, people where starting to figure him out.

For MMA you gotta study wrestling, boxing and muay thai with some bjj, without that you dont really stand a chance.

Fact of fiction Bruce Lee during the shooting of Game of death got beat by the Akido guy during a friendly sparring session.

----------


## Gorgoroth_

Conventional martial artist are at a clear disadvantage when they're put into something like Pride of UFC. They cannot strike the balls , they cannot gouge the eyes or execute any manuver that is going to permantely injure or kill someone - and thats the whole concept behide martial arts.

----------


## Squatman51

bruce was the man in his day

----------


## simm

i agree and disagree! The fighters of today and yesterday are at a disadvantage when it comes to gouging/biting and groin shots..especially in the most real of all arenas,THE STREET! The other side to it is that these fighters train for sport just like football etc...Nobody has to train for biting/gouging etc..That just kicks in naturally..It is human instinct!! Bruce lees philosophy was not so special,he just put things into long jumbled up sentences etc. So he sounded more intelligent and philisophical..!! Good athletic traditional martial artist though... Not enough power and knowledge to compete with todays mma fighters though..IMO..

----------


## Alfamale

[QUOTE=Monkeytown]Your problem is that you have seen too many kung fu movies and not enough of Lee's training or demonstration videos. Comparing him to fighters of today is stupid anyway, I don't know why anyone does it. That's like trying to compare Jack Johnson to Mike Tyson. They were in two different eras and its like comaring apples to oranges. Sounds like you have never studied JKD either so you are speaking of something you know nothing about. Just because a JKD guy has not been a so-called top fighter does not make the system inferior to something like BJJ or Muay Thai. I can tell you that on the street I would rather have JKD techniques than the other two (if I could only have one style). Of course the best fighter is a rounded fighter and I would include ground fighting as a must. There are many JKD techniques that have no place in the ring but are VERY effective on the street. If you investigate a little more you will find out that they include eye jabs and gouges, low kicks to the knee and groin and stop kicking. A little education goes a long way.

Yea right im that kind of guy that like old kung-fu movies  :1laugh:  
The reason why i wrote this tread was beacause im tired of people even compared Bruce whit todays topfighter, that is ignorant. 
And i wasent talking streetfight i was talking comtetition.
When i was younger i was streetfighting alot(which i regret today) and on the street there is no rules you use any means nececary to knock your opponant out. Ive probaly was in 70-80 streetfights and i promise you ive done it all eye jab,butthead and even kick to the groin but i dont concider that as a technique of any martial art that is pure instinct.
In the ring its totaly different, sportmanship and respect for you opponant is something that is fundamental. 
By the way ive seen Jet kune do classes and i dont think it is a bad martial art but competition wise its not good ive been competing against JKD guys whit sanshou rules and they fight very ortodox and ineffective.

----------


## yannick32

So if i get into a street fight does that mean i can bring a carrot and pock the guy with it since everything goes????? nah thats a joke but its too funny

----------


## Alfamale

> So if i get into a street fight does that mean i can bring a carrot and pock the guy with it since everything goes????? nah thats a joke but its too funny


You dosent seem to smart Yannick...what dosent you understand?
By the way ive seen couple of your treads and you seemss to be a real moron...The one that qualify as the most stupid is the one that you want advise of how to beat a taller skinny guy....Thats humor.

----------


## Super Saiyan

before you start layin into bruce i think you should reaserch into him abit more , because its pretty obvious you know nothing

bruces style of jeet kune do was a mixture of many styles including ballet , sword fencing and even cha cha dancing it was a style for maximum efficeincy that over the years people have changed to suit themselvs, bruce lee started training becuase he was sick of losing in his street fights , and after he started training with yip man nobody got the better of him even in the street fighs he continued having . 

bruce had hundreds of sparring matches with extras on the sets of his films , alaways a kid trying to get in a lucky punch , he never lost , especially on the set of game of death

''Fact of fiction Bruce Lee during the shooting of Game of death got beat by the Akido guy during a friendly sparring session''. - wtf? ................. no

akido stands no chance , danny inosanto knows that too well

im sorry to all of you who claim not to like bruce but would any of you be able to send a 300lbs heavy bag slapping against a celing ? have your sidekicks compared to being hit by a car ? at only 135lbs ?

bruce lee is a legend and always will be

go and read , bruce lee - fighting spirt and it will change all of your negative opinions

be like water - bruce lee

----------


## Monkeytown

> You dosent seem to smart Yannick...what dosent you understand?
> By the way ive seen couple of your treads and you seemss to be a real moron...The one that qualify as the most stupid is the one that you want advise of how to beat a taller skinny guy....Thats humor.


Uh....ditto!!  :Owned:

----------


## Monkeytown

> before you start layin into bruce i think you should reaserch into him abit more , because its pretty obvious you know nothing
> 
> bruces style of *jeet kune do was a mixture of many styles including ballet , sword fencing and even cha cha dancing*  it was a style for maximum efficeincy that over the years people have changed to suit themselvs, bruce lee started training becuase he was sick of losing in his street fights , and after he started training with yip man nobody got the better of him even in the street fighs he continued having . 
> 
> bruce had hundreds of sparring matches with extras on the sets of his films , alaways a kid trying to get in a lucky punch , he never lost , especially on the set of game of death
> 
> ''Fact of fiction Bruce Lee during the shooting of Game of death got beat by the Akido guy during a friendly sparring session''. - wtf? ................. no
> 
> akido stands no chance , danny inosanto knows that too well
> ...


People don't understand that Lee was the 1st MMA guy. No one else at the time was blending different arts to find a better way. They all thought their was the best. Great post Bro.

----------


## yannick32

I come here for fun and dont care what people think of me. I say what i wanna say, btw the carrot thing was a joke.

Owned hey i didnt know i was for sale.

BTW you made the lamest treat bruce lee does not suck he was a pure legend.

Thanks for being a fan.

----------


## ampt

Hey I have to agree with super saiyon and monkeytown..Bruce Lee was really the first guy to do MMA...meaning he was one of the first, if not the first martial arts fighter to start combining various martial arts and succesfully I might add. Not to mention that he died before well before his time..he was still evolving as a fighter. I think had he lived his life to the full end you might have seen an even more rounded fighter, who incorperated a ground game with his striking game. Im not saying not saying he could or couldnt take out any of todays MMA guys...Im just saying you cant make the comparison..to many variables and what ifs...

----------


## radar1234

> I come here for fun and dont care what people think of me. I say what i wanna say, btw the carrot thing was a joke.
> 
> Owned hey i didnt know i was for sale.
> 
> BTW you made the lamest treat bruce lee does not suck he was a pure legend.
> 
> Thanks for being a fan.


GAAAAAAAAAWWWWDD!!!! U ARE AN IDIOT!!!!!! GO AWAY WITH UR RETARDED THREADS!!!! U ARE EMBARRASSING YOURSELF!!!!!

----------


## yannick32

once again Radar1234 you shine, like the moron that you are, lifeless piece of caca.

You where suppose to go away once but you came back like a bad tastless fool.

The only thing you do here is embarass people, i would own you in a fight one on one like a chicken caca that you are.

Now please leave the board for good imbecile.

----------


## radar1234

> once again Radar1234 you shine, like the moron that you are, lifeless piece of caca.
> 
> You where suppose to go away once but you came back like a bad tastless fool.
> 
> The only thing you do here is embarass people, i would own you in a fight one on one like a chicken caca that you are.
> 
> Now please leave the board for good imbecile.


 chicken caca??? u are a stooge

----------


## Samson1

Bruce would do better than most of you think,but a lot of people make him out to be unbeatable(no man is unbeatable) but he could fight man, Like someone said you should see him train and spar the dude was an aninmal. As for competing in todays arenas he would do ok but combat has evolved,but im sure if he was here now in his prime he would adapt and destroy(imagine if he got on the juice and slapped on 30 pounds he would still be lighting quick, you underestimate how powerfull the mind is and Bruce was the master of the mind

----------


## may0r420

> bruce lee was a legend in his own right. i dont disagree with that. but there is no way he could be successful in todays MMA fight game. even against the smaller fighters like Gomi or Pulver. all that "crane kickin" and "eagle clawin" and "death kickin" is all hollywood! lol. go to Rex- kwon- do if u want to fight like that lol!
> 
> i just cant stand people who compare fighters of yesteryears to todays fighters. fighting evolves all the time and will continue to do so. the truth is ,is that todays fighters in MMA are tough and skilled.
> 
> and again, how come u never see any tkd or karate in the MMA scene? because that sh*t is useless against a skilled ground and pound attack.





> "eagle clawin"


LOL you are very ignorant i practice eagle claw and if i grabbed u would see the truth u would not shake my hand off and i would have u in a lock so fast u would not know what happen.. imagine a fighter that knows every pressure point ur in body and every possible way to dislocate or fracture your bones.. A eagle claw fighter can fight on the ground, close range and long range.. and knows gymnastics and can easily manuevr himself out of every lock imaginable cuz almost every locking style known to man stems from it..oh ya for to mention all of karate stems off of eagle claws basics

Eagle Claw Kung Fu (Faan Tzi Ying Jow Pai) is known for its peculiar and powerful gripping techniques and for it's intricate system of locks, takedowns, and pressure point strikes as well as long strikes. Eagle Claw is one of the oldest, most complete, most complex and devastating of the surviving Northern Shaolin styles.

KUNG FU IS FAR SUPERIOR AND TAKES MORE THAN YOUR AVERAGE WESTERNER TO UNDERSTAND

Bruce Lee R.I.P.

----------


## Heywood Jablome

> Conventional martial artist are at a clear disadvantage when they're put into something like Pride of UFC. They cannot strike the balls , they cannot gouge the eyes or execute any manuver that is going to permantely injure or kill someone - and thats the whole concept behide martial arts.


I love this arguement because it is such crap.

Utter and complete. How often do 'conventional martial artists' practice eye gougin or kicking to the testicles against a resisting opponent? I venture to say not often because they wouldn't have anyone to train with after a while.

Trust me a good BJJer or Wrestler will be able to execute these same techniques but from a far better position. Try eye gouging someone when your on the bottom of someone's mount. If you've been there you know that the person on top can hit your face (and therefore gouge your eyes, ect) and the person on the bottom can't reach the face of the person on the top.

We used to get this about 3 or 4 times a year in my BJJ school. We'd get someone that would come in and tell us they trained kung fu, tkd, karate, krav maga, etc and that they thought they could kick us in the balls or gouge our eyes and render anything we did useless. You know what we did? We had them sign a release, and let them try. It never worked, some people even got their hands on our face but after an elbow or fist to the face they pretty much covered up. After they woke up or tapped out they didn't use that arguement anymore.

Also, in the first UFC's 1-4 groin strikes were legal, as were chins to the eye, and pulling of the hair. 'Conventional Martial Artists' still lost, and BJJ which is the base of MMA in my opinion showed itself to be the better art. Expanding the rules won't benefit someone that practices a conventional martial art - if anything it will give the superior fighter with the better style and training more options on how they will beat their opponent.

----------


## gymnutt

This is an interesting question, I think Bruce Lee was a martial artist far before he was a movie actor. With that said what makes a superior fighter? I believe well rounded training, conditioning, a fighters indomnitable spirit, and athleticism. The first two traits can be cultivated, however the second two are either present or lacking. Bruce definately had the training-he wrote a highly technical book; Tao of Jeet Kune do which was far ahead of it's time, which demonstrates physical and anatomical positioning and movements and there efficiency. He is well known for his conditioning practices which is inherent to chinese boxing. As far as a fighters spirit-it's hard to say.. but, if as Super Sayen said he would defend his presence with scrappers on the movie sets, then it definately lends credance to his spirit. As far as athleticism, watch bruce in his movies and documentary footage; the speed and accuracy in which he strikes and traps in insane. On set he would often have to slow down the speed of his strikes so that the camera could capture his movements so that viewers could see his techniques-sounds like bs but a lot of guys are truly that quick. 
With this said, I think he is a top calibre martial artist and a fighter and became such at a young age, which is uncommon to develop skills so fast. One reason many highly skilled artist do not enter nhb and kickboxing competitions is that the conditioning and competition is absolutely brutal to the body. Top martial artist will develop their skills after twenty or thirty years of practice. The timeline for martial artist and prize fighters is very different. Most top fighters are in their twenties or early thirties. Most pro thai boxers don't last more than five years on the circuit; if they did they'd be cripples. I think Bruce Lee could compete in todays nhb competition in his weight class were he still young. Would he be good? yes. The best? No one is the best, everyone has a bad day when the competition is thick and the purse is full. The UFC and Pride is full phenomanal talent which on any given day. Any top fighter can lose any day of the week.

----------


## crag

Bruce lee in his weight division in MMA would do okay I think. He knew what was what about fighting, and also new what he was putting on the big screen was just about show biz.

Of course he could not tangle with heavyweights in the UFC.He is not superman at 135.

However something most people may be missing with MMA though, is that it's entire game would change with a few less rules.

Such as including Eye strikes, groin strikes and biting.

For example with groin grabs and biting the MMA and BJJ guard would become a lot rarer, since you would not want to lay about with your legs around some guy who can just reach down and get a handful of nuts everytime.

Also a quick eyestriker or ball kicking dude like Bruce may win a lot more before it even went to the ground.

----------


## sonar1234

Alphamale you are one dumb moron, Thinking that Bruce Lee suck you would never have lasted a mile against old Bruce.

Change your name to Alphabits idiot

----------


## sonar1234

Radar1234 seems to be quit an idiot has well. A big faggot idiot

----------


## radar1234

> Radar1234 seems to be quit an idiot has well. A big faggot idiot


who r these people????  :Aabanhimlikeabitch:

----------


## radar1234

> Radar1234 seems to be quit an idiot has well. A big faggot idiot


this has to be yannick!! lol he always spelt (as=has)

----------


## sonar1234

One word for you radar1234 old geezer fight and they bang a lot better then you.

----------


## drdeath613

first off if mr lee was the same age in this day and time he would adapt hes art to match mma just like he did it in hes own time and if u watched enter the dragon the the one part where he kick the guy into the chairs the guy said in the interview that when mr lee kicked him it was for real and it was so hard that it cracked his chest plate and broke his arm and at 135 pounds vs that guys 203 mr lee would be the winner in this day and age

----------


## Monkeytown

> this has to be yannick!! lol he always spelt (as=has)


I was thinking the same thing, what a tool!! Check out this thread. He starts it as Yannick and then continues it as sonar1234. He's too dumb to realize it! haha

----------


## sonar1234

MR Town Monkey you are right.

----------


## Samson1

Yannik,Sonar1234 what ever your called now what the hell is wrong with u, Its only a forum for christ sake why are u always on at radar1234,its u with the bad attitude man,why did you change your name to end with 1234 like radar1234?

I am English too and you are embarasing both of us just shut up you wanker!!

----------


## radar1234

[QUOTE=Samson1]Yannik,Sonar1234 what ever your called now what the hell is wrong with u, Its only a forum for christ sake why are u always on at radar1234,its u with the bad attitude man,why did you change your name to end with 1234 like radar1234?

I am English too and you are embarasing both of us just shut up you wanker!![/QUOTEi hear ya samson  :Smilie: . that guy(yannick-sonar) has some serious issues lol

----------


## simm

Radar1234. I know we were throwing s*** back and forth by pm's awhile ago,but i really thought it was yannick who didn't have the problem and thought it was you with the problem!! Reading this thread and realising that yannick has changed his name to sonar1234 has made me realsie what a p**** he must be!! Therefore i am sending an open apology to you,as i do not want unneccessary s*** between us ok..!!!
Now i realise HE has the problem.. Everyone reading this should know that i'm from england and this bad mouthing s*** is out of order in any case!!! SIMM.

----------


## mr keef

now now girls  :0jackson:

----------


## radar1234

> Radar1234. I know we were throwing s*** back and forth by pm's awhile ago,but i really thought it was yannick who didn't have the problem and thought it was you with the problem!! Reading this thread and realising that yannick has changed his name to sonar1234 has made me realsie what a p**** he must be!! Therefore i am sending an open apology to you,as i do not want unneccessary s*** between us ok..!!!
> Now i realise HE has the problem.. Everyone reading this should know that i'm from england and this bad mouthing s*** is out of order in any case!!! SIMM.


 apology accepted mate! :Smilie:

----------


## simm

Cheers...

----------


## Heywood Jablome

> Bruce lee in his weight division in MMA would do okay I think. He knew what was what about fighting, and also new what he was putting on the big screen was just about show biz.
> 
> Of course he could not tangle with heavyweights in the UFC.He is not superman at 135.
> 
> However something most people may be missing with MMA though, is that it's entire game would change with a few less rules.
> 
> Such as including Eye strikes, groin strikes and biting.
> 
> For example with groin grabs and biting the MMA and BJJ guard would become a lot rarer, since you would not want to lay about with your legs around some guy who can just reach down and get a handful of nuts everytime.
> ...


In the first 4 UFC's groin strikes were legal. Didn't matter, grappling arts still dominated.

The guard is becoming less prevalent today in MMA simply because more people study BJJ and submissions, making it more difficult to submit people.

My question again is how many people practice eye strikes on a live resisting human? I doubt any do because they wouldn't have any training partners. Listen a boxer throws hundreds sometimes thousands of punches on a given day - both on a heavy bag and on live training partners. A Boxer with years and years of practice still doesn't have the pinpoint accuracy to hit a trained resisting fighter when and where he wants to at will. Most times they have to throw many punches and combinations to inflict the damage they want. So how can one reasonably expect that a guy that doesn't get to practive eye strikes will be that much more accurate than a boxer who practices throwing punches with accuracy for hours per day?

The answer is you can't. Also if these people could strike an area as samll as the eye with pimpoint accuracy why couldn't they hit any fighter at any time flush on the chin which is a greater surface area? That's because the whole arguement is BS!

If you expand the rules and let a MMA'er eye gouge then the MMA'er will be able to eye gouge more consistenly because they'll be applying the technique from a superior position. If you're under my side control and you try to poke my eye out I'm going to take your arm and break it. But if you're under my mount and I decide to poke your eyes out I'm going to.

Before anyone goes any further with this eye gouging/groin strike arguement see if you can comprehend the points I've made. I think if you look at it honestly you'll see what I'm trying to say.

----------


## simm

Perfectly said Heywood...Couldn't have said it better.....

----------


## sonar1234

Thanks everyone here for being such great fans. I just love my life

----------


## sonar1234

I decied to cut the crap and simply add the people to the ignore list, that will solve the problem for good, its really a great feature on the board cause you actually dont see what people write and they cant pm you.

Cheers everyone.

----------


## Samson1

> Thanks everyone here for being such great fans. I just love my life


Nob
 :Aajack:   :1laugh:   :0piss:

----------


## Red Monster

actually the flying knee knockout by James Irvin in the UFC fight was a good Bruce Lee demo

----------


## Heywood Jablome

> actually the flying knee knockout by James Irvin in the UFC fight was a good Bruce Lee demo


Actually not - it was a good example of classic Muay Thai in an MMA setting.

----------


## Red Monster

heh heh

----------


## simm

F****n great knee!!!!!! SPARKO......hahahaha

----------


## coalkick

First off....it's JEET Kun Do....2nd, Lee was a martial artist long before his Hollywood career. He was something special....his body was a machine....never been anybody like him, nor will there ever.

----------


## Heywood Jablome

Source: http://www.myodynamics.com/articles/bruce.html

His body was not a machine. He had many flaws including lower body strength. This is a fair assesment of Bruce Lee - great upper body strength, terrible lower body strength, average aerobic capacity (below that of elite kickboxers of today to illustrate). Bruce Lee never competed in sanctioned martial arts events, 

Bruce Lee is basically a monster created from his success of film, where numerous takes can per performed until the desired technique is performed without flaw. That's the end product you see, but most accept it as an indication of his true ability.

I'm so tired of TMA and Bruce Lee proponents saying how great TMA's and Bruce Lee is/where/are. If you want to prove it strap on some gloves and get in there with a true modern MMA'er.

I hope people take the time to read the link. If I can't post links here I'm sorry - I'll reference and put up the whole article if needed.

----------


## Heywood Jablome

> First off....it's JEET Kun Do....2nd, Lee was a martial artist long before his Hollywood career. He was something special....his body was a machine....never been anybody like him, nor will there ever.


1) Jeet Kun Do is supposed to be the style of no style so it's derrivative by its very definition. So saying something is Jeet Kun Do is inaccurate since no techniques belong to JKD since it is a 'styleless' art.

2) Read the article above - he never competed in sanctioned martial arts events, never proved his skill in a verifiable setting. I could tell you I'm the greatest fighter ever but if I don't prove it by competing in sanctioned events (which I have) it's just all hot air. Like the article said - if Michael Jordan proclaimed he was the greatest Basketball player ever, but refused to play in the NBA you'd have to doubt him.

----------


## sonar1234

Heywood Jablome could not have said it better myself, you are so right. Would be fun to close this post now.

----------


## drdeath613

Lee began his formal martial arts training at the age of 13 in Wing Chun Gung Fu under Hong Kong master Yip Man. Like most martial arts schools at that time, Yip Man's classes were often taught by the highest ranking student. The highest ranked student under Yip Man was Wong Shun Leung; among Lee's peers were Hawkins Cheung and William Cheung (no relation to each other). Lee didn't finish Yip Man's Wing Chun curriculum. But ..

Due to his father's entertainment industry connections, Lee was a child actor in several 1950s Hong Kong movies by the way if u didnt know he was born in 1940s so he was a actor 3 years befor he started martial arts so lets end the fighting on this

----------


## rock hard

lol i think after all of this SONAR1234(lol again) is probly going to ban his own ass, well atleast i would if i was him 

now i reply to the topic, i am a huge fan of bruce and think he's defenitly in the bad ass hall of fame, but truth is that no matter how bad the man is there is aways another guy out there who is bader

----------


## sonar1234

rock hard your one idiot, i said i was sorry and discovered the ignore list where your name will end up has well.

Why should i get banned, i have stopped the dumb crap posting, why cant i just have fun here like anyone else.

----------


## Doors

U just can't compare bruse lee.

----------


## sonar1234

Tony Jaa

----------


## Buffman

bruce lee suxxxxxx!!!!

----------


## Buffman

hmm, MERRY X-MAS BTW :Big Grin:

----------


## craneboy

> Im soo tired of people that thinks that Bruce Lee would have even a slight chans againt a top ranked MMA fighter whit MMA rules or a top ranked Muay thai fighter whit thai rules. You must understand that Bruce Lee was an actor and not a God whit hands like knives or what ever. And if hes system (Jet kun do) is so great why hasent their been a top fighter whit that background in all these years? I have seen all hes movies and the guys he playfight against is also actors (mostly) and they also suxs, big time.
> And please understand that weight does matter and ive seen morons that say it dosent and that big guys has bad stamina and so on....Ofcourse a small guy has easier to get great stamina but if you train 10-15 times/week as all top fighters do you get great stamina what ever weightclass you compete in. And by the way Bruce would be owned by guys in hes weight class also.
> I im sure that all guys that have Bruce Lee as a winner in this imaginefight havent been competing in a higher level. Because if they had you would know that competetive fighting has evolved hugely in all these years and it still do.
> So to all "belivers" of Bruce where a God stop fooling your self and start train seriously and quit looking at old kung-fu movies.


if he were here now you wouldn't tell him he sucks cause he'd **** you up

----------


## goose

Bruce lee was a great actor.His main art was wing chung.In Wing chung you dont develop bi muscles,all the movements are with your arms with your tri.His body was build for movies,a proper wing chung master would not have that type of body.
Even a guy like Tank in his prime would kill him in the ring.

goose....

----------


## Hunter

I don't think we should diss on a guy who first started the idea of cross training. Also Jeet kwon do is an idea not a style. Lee himself said one of his biggest fears was it would become a system. Its an Idea that you yourself come to realize your strengths and design a system whtat works for you

----------


## USfighterFC

bruce lee never really competed at anything I dont think. Therefore I just overlook him.

----------


## sonar1234

Merry X mas Bruce Lee, man this tread is so old

----------


## Abdulbarr

Allow me to give you the facts. Bruce Lee holds the worlds fastest and hardest punch record in ALL weight classes. Not even 300 Lb bodybuilders can throw a harder punch. He tore a punching bag in half with one kick and he could punch through a phone book. He threw a man back 5 feet with a play punch from one inch away. That means one hit and you're done. Lets talk about his speed too. He was so fast that the camera couldn't catch him so for his movies he had to slow himself down. Good luck to any MMA fight dodging or blocking that. After recording his punch force studies even said that he could reach into a man chest with one punch, deep enough to pull his heart out. Look up the facts, there is no mma fighter with a faster not stronger punch or kick.

----------


## slfmade

^^^^^^I'm so glad that after 8 years you have finally set the record straight. We can all breathe now!!!!!

----------


## davesah1

Bruce Lee would f*ck me up so I aint gonna talk shit.

----------


## Back In Black

FFS how old is this thread that gets bumped again?

----------


## Beethoven

Folks, let's understand a few things. Bruce Lee was way ahead of his time. movies are just that, movies. Within the movie Enter the Dragon, the opening match is an mma type fight, which is what he was preaching back then. He was into boxing back then, besides wrestling and other disciplines. A similar thing was happening even in Brazil where the traditional Gracie's from Helios side thought all they needed was bjj where as the Gracies from the Carleson lineage cross trained in boxing and even wrestling. Point is if you are just judging him by the movies you know absolutely nothing about his beliefs and training.

----------


## Snake-eye

Oh man. Had to post before I even read all the post. There is only one answer to this and it is not arguable. Bruce lee would have been untouchable! Nobody trains like him. He was and still is the knowledge and inspiration behind 90 percent of today's fighters. Done. 

Remember when the Gracie's first came into mma and nobody could touch them?

----------


## dingobite

Ive nothing to say about his strengths or weakness.

When he was showing himself off to the cameras films or demos they say the film needed to be dumbed down to see some of what your eyes where missing since bruce was evading the cameras eyes even when he tried to work it less. 

Theres a newer or old i dont know documentary out there with more of his friends describing him and some of his lectures being the first about going from a no contact sport to what it is now.

----------


## davidtheman100

Let me know when you can play ping-pong with nunchucks..

----------


## davidtheman100

Or when you're the fastest kicker in the world

----------


## davidtheman100

he was a superhuman when it came to strength and especially pound for pound 
Lee's phenomenal fitness meant he was capable of performing many exceptional physical feats.[43][44][45][46] The following list are the physical feats that are documented and supported by reliable sources. 
•	Lee's striking speed from three feet with his hands down by his side reached five hundredths of a second.[47] 
•	Lee could spring a 235lb opponent 15 feet away with a 1 inch punch.[46] 
•	Lee's combat movements were at times too fast to be captured on film at 24fps, so many scenes were shot in 32fps to put Lee in slow motion. Normally martial arts films are sped up.[48][49][50] 
•	In a speed demonstration, Lee could snatch a dime off a person's open palm before they could close it, and leave a penny behind.[51] 
•	Lee could perform push ups using only his thumbs[39][46] 
•	Lee would hold an elevated v-sit position for 30 minutes or longer.[45] 
•	Lee could throw grains of rice up into the air and then catch them in mid-flight using chopsticks.[39] 
•	Lee performed one-hand push-ups using only the thumb and index finger[46][52][39][46] 
•	Lee performed 50 reps of one-arm chin-ups.[53] 
•	From a standing position, Lee could hold a 125lb barbell straight out. [45][39] 
•	Lee could break wooden boards six inches thick.[54] 
•	Lee performed a side kick while training with James Coburn and broke a 150-pound punching bag[45][55] 
•	Lee could cause a 300-lb bag to fly towards and thump the ceiling with a sidekick. 
•	In a move that has been dubbed "Dragon Flag", Lee could perform leg lifts with only his shoulder blades resting on the edge of a bench and suspend his legs and torso perfectly horizontal midair. 
•	Lee could thrust his fingers through unopened steel cans of Coca-Cola, at a time before cans were made of the softer aluminum metal.[57] 
•	Lee would use one finger to leave dramatic indentations on pine wood.

----------


## Mp859

> Let me know when you can play ping-pong with nunchucks..


 Definitely didn't happen.

----------


## Kozmo

Do some research you can't compare anybody to bruce. Professional fighting is entertainment not real fighting. Stop bumping this dump

----------


## piro20

> Allow me to give you the facts. Bruce Lee holds the worlds fastest and hardest punch record in ALL weight classes. Not even 300 Lb bodybuilders can throw a harder punch. He tore a punching bag in half with one kick and he could punch through a phone book. He threw a man back 5 feet with a play punch from one inch away. That means one hit and you're done. Lets talk about his speed too. He was so fast that the camera couldn't catch him so for his movies he had to slow himself down. Good luck to any MMA fight dodging or blocking that. After recording his punch force studies even said that he could reach into a man chest with one punch, deep enough to pull his heart out. Look up the facts, there is no mma fighter with a faster not stronger punch or kick.


I think u need to re think what u r saying and look up your facts. Yes he could send a man flying across a room with the one inch punch, it's called weight displacement and lots of people can do it. And yes he was fast as ****, but speed ussaually doesn't transfer into power. Fighting only evolves and gets better and only the best fighting styles stand the test of time and the ring. If his fighting style was the best and worked everyone would be doing it, but they r not. Give your head a real hard shake buddy, professional mma fighters would **** up Bruce Lee and I am a huge Bruce Lee fan.

----------


## PistolPete33

Bruce Lee was the man and he revolutionized the Martial Arts. You obviously know nothing of his history and have no leg to stand on with regard to what you just posted. TROLL

----------


## NYbeastMode

Lol I'm slow..

The Bruce Lee ping pong shit was a Bruce lee look a like for a commercial.. fake as helll..
Bruce was extremely fast and word crush any mma fighter near his weight class today IMHO.. yeah I know this threads old as hell lol.

----------


## treant

> Im soo tired of people that thinks that Bruce Lee would have even a slight chans againt a top ranked MMA fighter whit MMA rules or a top ranked Muay thai fighter whit thai rules. You must understand that Bruce Lee was an actor and not a God whit hands like knives or what ever. And if hes system (Jet kun do) is so great why hasent their been a top fighter whit that background in all these years? I have seen all hes movies and the guys he playfight against is also actors (mostly) and they also suxs, big time.
> And please understand that weight does matter and ive seen morons that say it dosent and that big guys has bad stamina and so on....Ofcourse a small guy has easier to get great stamina but if you train 10-15 times/week as all top fighters do you get great stamina what ever weightclass you compete in. And by the way Bruce would be owned by guys in hes weight class also.
> I im sure that all guys that have Bruce Lee as a winner in this imaginefight havent been competing in a higher level. Because if they had you would know that competetive fighting has evolved hugely in all these years and it still do.
> So to all "belivers" of Bruce where a God stop fooling your self and start train seriously and quit looking at old kung-fu movies.



Ok.. The reason Jeet Kune Do isn't used is because it basically died with Bruce. He didn't really train anyone else to train it.. and because of that.. theres maybe a FEW people who train it in various places and they are not taught by Bruce but by.. I think. Dan Insonato? Im not sure about that... 

but anyways, it is a NEW art and hasn't had time to become established, and secondly Bruce was about COMBAT.. Not SPORT. His martial arts were based on fighting in real life.. not in a ring.

Bruce Lee's technique would of course become more refined if he had to train with these guys.. I'll put it this way, take ANYONE from the 70's and they won't do well against these MMA guys because its a different game and the different disciplines are for the first time meeting in the ring.. I think he would do fairly well though.. for a few reasons:

1) He ACTUALLY fought.. He was not just a show peice, in China he regularly got into fights and even had to defend himself against ARMED attackers several times.
2) His conditioning was INSANE. AT LEAST on par with any of the pro's
3) He was OBSESSED with skill in the fighting arts.. It was his true passion. Sure he was an actor for a while AFTER the fact, but his LIFE and his real daily routine was based around physical fitness and martial arts.
4) He got bigger than people think. He went up to 180 pounds and he was SOLID as **** and not very tall.. So that would have put his strength and power above anyone in his weight class.
5) He was fast.. and he COULD KICK.. In MMA you have to be able to kick and you have to be fast, he had both of those things.. 


So all in all, if you just threw him into the ring he would have done fairly well.

----------


## treant

> Bruce was 135lbs! Nuff said.......
> 
> MJ



Thats absolute bullshit.. Royce Gracie at like 150 or 160 STOMPED guys over 100 pounds heavier.. That was BARE KNUCKLE.. And Bruce Lee could weigh whatever he wanted.. he got up to 180 pure muscle, but decided it was too bulky and trimmed down.

----------


## -Ender-

This thread sucks.













and it's 10 years old.

----------


## treant

> This thread sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm. Good addition to this.. sucky.. dead thread  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## treant

Actually being that it got a lot of people in debate I think it's a pretty good thread.. although I completely disagree with the initial post..

----------


## thatyoungdr

OP, you need to do more research. Find some legit videos online of real fights and training, not Hollywood. Jeet kune do is a brilliant fighting form

----------


## blake702

This post was begging for controversy! 
The movies are obviously not his fighting technique, no more than the expendables displays Randy Cotoure's (Randy is a 3 time heavy weight and 2 time light heavy weight champion in case you didn't follow his career). Bruce Lee is the father of MMA, his sytem was to take what works from other styles and use what works for you (basically mma). He would have done just fine in MMA. He regularly trained with chuck norris (while he was the kickboxing champion of the world, and back then kickboxing was a big deal), learned wrestling in college and excelled at it, learned judo from gene labelle (ronda rousey's judo instructor), so his grappling was fine, and excelled at various striking arts which he demonstrated in many exhibition matches (with no weight classes). For his weight, he was incredibly strong, as you can see from the demonstrations on youtube with the one inch punch, finger pushups, bag work, ect. He did all this, without many training partners. If he lived today with the current gyms and training to take advantage, I'm sure he would do great in mma.

----------

